# empadronamiento and airbnb



## likeulatte (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi, I am renting an Airbnb for a little over 6 months in BCN and trying to register for empadronamiento but they did not accept my Airbnb document, they said they needed a signed contract. I reached out to the landlord to see if he can get me a contract and waiting to hear back. Has anyone been in this situation?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

likeulatte said:


> Hi, I am renting an Airbnb for a little over 6 months in BCN and trying to register for empadronamiento but they did not accept my Airbnb document, they said they needed a signed contract. I reached out to the landlord to see if he can get me a contract and waiting to hear back. Has anyone been in this situation?


It's correct that a proper tenancy contract is required


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Also there is a lot of back lash going on between local authorities and Airbnb especially in Barcelona


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> It's correct that a proper tenancy contract is required


And in my municipality (as I found out when I accompanied someone wanting to sign on the padron a couple of months ago) they are now insisting that the rental contract is registered with the Registro de Propriedades.


----------

